# ASUS P8P67 PRO



## cadaveca (May 8, 2011)

Bridging the gap from mainstream to enthusiast product lines, the ASUS P8P67 PRO is a natural fighter, built to meet the needs of almost any user. Featuring ASUS' new DIGI+ VRM, and several other uncommon features, and seeking to beat up the competition, the ASUS P8P67 PRO arrives on our testbench, ready for battle.

*Show full review*


----------



## Maban (May 18, 2011)

You went through the trouble of taking off the heatsinks. Why not take a naked full board shot?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2011)

I'm impressed with the results of the auto-overclocking but it sort of takes the fun out of it. Still, 5.1GHz that's freaking amazing!


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm impressed with the results of the auto-overclocking but it sort of takes the fun out of it. Still, 5.1GHz that's freaking amazing!



yep, but maybe it would be good if we know what raised from that auto


----------



## bogie (May 18, 2011)

Can you post more info on overclocking, ie your voltages and stuff.

I will be overcloking my new P8P67 Deluxe on friday and could do with some handy info!

Thanks!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

Think you could recreate that thermal pad issue and retest the overclocking? If they're shipping boards like that it could explain perhaps some of the issues people have had with the P8P line. Seems chipset cooling is one area asus keeps failing on at the assembly stage. My P6X58D shipped missing sink screws. I know of one person that got their's with no screws at all.


----------



## Jack Doph (May 18, 2011)

So.. how does this compare to the EVO version of this board?
Is the EVO worth the extra $30 or so?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

The EVO has dual LAN and a faux north bridge cooler. I think those are the only things of note.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2011)

Nice review. Very nice catch on the mosfet cooling. I had to "remedy" this a couple of weeks ago. 



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The EVO has dual LAN and a faux north bridge cooler. I think those are the only things of note.



The EVO also has an LED display, which is something I miss on my Pro. Besides the missing LED, I'd say that the Pro is the best Asus board I've owned, except maybe the original Asus Maximus Formula. 

The UEFI bios was very well done, and the board itself is quite stable. I was also pleased that it has a replaceable bios chip. 

I didn't care for the autotune feature. It set my clock speeds at 5300 with something like1.425v, and not sustainable 24/7 because of cooling (and crunching non-stop), as Dave noted in the review. You would think that since this autotune feature is geared to those with less experience overclocking, they would have been far less aggressive.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

I think it's a toss up between my EVO and my P6X58D premium. I like the UFI, but the P6X absolutely did not waver under load at voltages of 1.25v and under. I mean it didn't fluctuate whatsoever which is just all kinds of nice... never having to ask yourself if it's unstable because of vdroop. That was the first and only board I had ever experienced that with. I don't understand why after achieving that level of perfect voltage stability they decided to let it slide this gen.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think it's a toss up between my EVO and my P6X58D premium. I like the UFI, but the P6X absolutely did not waver under load at voltages of 1.25v and under. I mean it didn't fluctuate whatsoever which is just all kinds of nice... never having to ask yourself if it's unstable because of vdroop. That was the first and only board I had ever experienced that with. I don't understand why after achieving that level of perfect voltage stability they decided to let it slide this gen.



When LLC and current settings are adjusted correctly, I've seen very little vdroop on the Pro.


----------



## N.E.A (May 18, 2011)

guys, i have the board, and it takes too much time to boot up..:S
and yes, i have a SSD installed.
Asus let me down this time and i am truly shocked..so if any of you is willing to buy a sandy bridge board, keep this board at the bottom of your list.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

On my EVO it either droops or it overshoots, in either case it fluctuates under load or idle just like every other board I've had besides the P6X. Seriously it didn't budge, and I don't recall even having to mess with LLC aside from bumping it up to 800mv on the differential amp.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2011)

N.E.A said:


> guys, i have the board, and it takes too much time to boot up..:S
> and yes, i have a SSD installed.
> Asus let me down this time and i am truly shocked..so if any of you is willing to buy a sandy bridge board, keep this board at the bottom of your list.



The bios loading does take a bit long, but this was also the case with Asus P55 boards. However, Windows boot in 16 sec. with my SSD on this board. It seems kinda dramatic to trash a board because a bios check takes a few extra seconds. 



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> On my EVO it either droops or it overshoots, in either case it fluctuates under load or idle just like every other board I've had besides the P6X. Seriously it didn't budge, and I don't recall even having to mess with LLC aside from bumping it up to 800mv on the differential amp.



Hmm. Have you seen others with this problem on the EVO? The Pro stays reasonably consistent with the right tweaks.


----------



## Jack Doph (May 18, 2011)

Well.. I'm looking at going to the SB platform and was impressed by both the Pro and the EVO, but I might just go with the P8Z68-V Pro instead, depending on how well this is reviewed


----------



## caleb (May 18, 2011)

Regarding the mosfets it was a similar case with P5K Premium, one of the heatsink's wasn't actually in any contact with the mosfet.
I think the boards aren't ideally flat and thats the main problem. On this picture here you can clearly see that its a little curved on the left side. Can you confirm or its just the picture ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/P8P67 PRO/images/backplate.jpg


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (May 18, 2011)

As P67 boards go, Asus boards actually offer better value and more features. But Gigabyte's matte black boards do look amazing. So it's a hard choice. 

I think this board is within that butter-zone of boards, where there's not a lot of unnecessary gimmicky features that you don't use, but cost more, but isn't a cheap-o board with cheap components and not enough features.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

Maban said:


> You went through the trouble of taking off the heatsinks. Why not take a naked full board shot?


Aye carumba, you know, it never even crossed my mind, as there's not really much to see under the heatsinks! Next time, I will take the picture!



micropage7 said:


> yep, but maybe it would be good if we know what raised from that auto


I am always here to answer direct questions. 




bogie said:


> Can you post more info on overclocking, ie your voltages and stuff.
> 
> I will be overcloking my new P8P67 Deluxe on friday and could do with some handy info!
> 
> Thanks!


As I posted above, direct questions work best. Get your stuff, get started, and we can compare notes, for sure.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Think you could recreate that thermal pad issue and retest the overclocking? If they're shipping boards like that it could explain perhaps some of the issues people have had with the P8P line. Seems chipset cooling is one area asus keeps failing on at the assembly stage. My P6X58D shipped missing sink screws. I know of one person that got their's with no screws at all.


Well, frmo what's in the manual, I am led to belive that if you are not tweaking the DIGI+ VRM, maybe the heatsinks aren't needed. But as soon as you tweak it to provide more current, those heatsinks must be in place, as stated in the manual over and over and over again.



Jack Doph said:


> So.. how does this compare to the EVO version of this board?
> Is the EVO worth the extra $30 or so?


I have not played wit hthe EVO, so can't comment on that.



Paulieg said:


> Nice review. Very nice catch on the mosfet cooling. I had to "remedy" this a couple of weeks ago.


 VRM is one of the main things I look at, and hence even looking there. VRM is a big deal when it comes to long-term overclocking, in my books, so I will always be doing such inspections.





Paulieg said:


> I didn't care for the autotune feature. It set my clock speeds at 5300 with something like1.425v, and not sustainable 24/7 because of cooling (and crunching non-stop), as Dave noted in the review. You would think that since this autotune feature is geared to those with less experience overclocking, they would have been far less aggressive.


For those less experienced, there is the TPU switch.



N.E.A said:


> guys, i have the board, and it takes too much time to boot up..:S
> and yes, i have a SSD installed.
> Asus let me down this time and i am truly shocked..so if any of you is willing to buy a sandy bridge board, keep this board at the bottom of your list.


Can't say the bootup is long with this board, but the P67A-UD4-B3 was worse at boot times.



caleb said:


> Regarding the mosfets it was a similar case with P5K Premium, one of the heatsink's wasn't actually in any contact with the mosfet.
> I think the boards aren't ideally flat and thats the main problem. On this picture here you can clearly see that its a little curved on the left side. Can you confirm or its just the picture ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/P8P67 PRO/images/backplate.jpg


Yes, that is exactly the issue, as far as I can tell. Very nice catch. I could edit pics like this backplate one so the boards appear perfectly flat, but they aren't.



Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> I think this board is within that butter-zone of boards, where there's not a lot of unnecessary gimmicky features that you don't use, but cost more, but isn't a cheap-o board with cheap components and not enough features.



That's kind of an apt line of thought. If I was going to keep either board, which one would I keep? I cannot tell you, as I am currently debating this myself.


----------



## Trackr (May 18, 2011)

Is there a point to reviewing a 4-month-old board right when it's replaced?


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

Trackr said:


> Is there a point to reviewing a 4-month-old board right when it's replaced?



I review what arrives on my doorstep, no questions asked. And no, I have not been sitting on this review for months, either...it's been in my house for less than two weeks.

Now, we don't have many P67 board reviews, and all of these boards I've done, and am doing, fit within the same price range.

While there are other options out there, these boards are still all viable options to build a system, and now that I've had the boards, I can help you guys out when you run into issues, or something doesn't work right.

I'll be spending the next couple of weeks pushing both boards that I've reviewed lately through some serious hardcore OC testing, and looking to either expose weaknesses, or strengths, at the upper clock limits that most users will be at, as well as looking for memory tweaking so that like with previous products, when someone needs settings for memory, or whatever, I can just rattle off what they need to set, and they can move on.

Keep in mind as well, although you may not have interest in this product, that doesn't mean others will not. We do have a global audience here on TPU, so there is going to be many users who need different things from thier PCs, and maybe this board is exactly what they are looking for.

I am always working to bring you guys reviews at or just after launch, but at the same time, I'm stil lrelatively new to the motherboard review scene, and it takes time for manufacturer's to get things set up to send stuff out, as they do need to know that they aren't wasting thier time when handing out review products. Each company has limited marketing funds, and I've gotta weasle my way in. I think we're off to a great start.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 18, 2011)

Very nice review Cadaveca.  My own is  still at the editors desk LOL

Did you have an issues with EPU downclocking to 1.6 even when set to max performance mode?

"Does that power savings exact a performance penalty? Read on to find out."

After this statement, you go into the test system but do not mention what was set. Was all stock testing done at "max power savings?" (In my experience I would say no...as it really really does not like leaving 1.6GHz when that is set LOL)


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Very nice review Cadaveca.  My own is  still at the editors desk LOL
> 
> Did you have an issues with EPU downclocking to 1.6 even when set to max performance mode?
> 
> ...



All stock performance testing was done with whatever is set at stock, after a fresh OS install, and after driver and software CD install. Of course, I have to install the apps I test with too. I play with the software, and see what it does. I do a disk cleanup, and then a defrag, and then run benchmarks. At this point, if benchmarks are off, I'll check to see what is up. I DID find the clocks force-set to 1600 MHz after setting the switch back to the "OFF" position, so I simply rest the defaults in bios, and then tested to make sure clocks swere scaling as they should. When I was sure they were, I benched all the software, and the results are what you see.



> We noticed only two watts consumed by the VRM at idle, while loaded that number jumped up to 73 watts, *proving to be 5W less than the boards we previously tested*. We enabled the EPU switch to see what further power savings could be had, and noticed a drop of another 6 watts at load, *although we did have to tweak the bios a bit to get the clocks higher than 1600 MHz on the CPU for an adequate compare*, as the EPU setting was set to "Maximum Power Savings". *Does that power savings exact a performance penalty?* Read on to find out.




Even without the maximum load enabled, the ASUS board was still 5W more efficient than the other tested products, and really that is what the last remark on that page referred to. The measurement listed with EPU enabled in the power ocnsumption graphs is with clocks scaling properly, and not sitting at 1600 MHz, as is the D.E.S. numbers for the Gigabyte board. It wouldn't be a fair compare if the clocks weren't the same.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 18, 2011)

Good info. thanks


----------



## heky (May 18, 2011)

@cadaveca
Are you planing to review the MSI P67A-GD65 by any chance? Would be real nice to compare different brands in the same price range.

Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

heky said:


> @cadaveca
> Are you planing to review the MSI P67A-GD65 by any chance? Would be real nice to compare different brands in the same price range.


 I haven't touched base with MSI, Zotac, Sapphire, Asrock, Biostar, Foxconn, or eVGA as of yet. Hopefully we can get them on "board"  some time in the future. 




> Thanks for the reviews.



No problem. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm. Have you seen others with this problem on the EVO? The Pro stays reasonably consistent with the right tweaks.



I could see how you could say the level of flux is reasonable, just remember I'm comparing it to a board that had zero flux. Something did just occur to me though. The P6X was only that rock solid up to 1.25v and I've never run my EVO at that low a voltage. So maybe if I took it down to that it wouldn't fluctuate either.



cadaveca said:


> Well, frmo what's in the manual, I am led to belive that if you are not tweaking the DIGI  VRM, maybe the heatsinks aren't needed. But as soon as you tweak it to provide more current, those heatsinks must be in place, as stated in the manual over and over and over again.



Well that's the thing, just about anyone overclocking following the Asus guide their reps have posted around on forums would have been messing with vrm settings. If there's any chance that accounted for the relatively small number of dead boards and instability at high clocks I've seen on some threads it would be an interesting result.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure both the EVO and this board share the same VRM design, and as such, there's not going to be muc hdifference between the VRM and how it deals with load. If aything, the larger heatsink array on the EVO should keep teh VRM a bit cooler, as there is only the same PCIe buffer chip under the EVO's extra heatsink. The EVO has a couple of other added features too, of course.

I can't comment on board deaths. I do fell however, that because ASUS mentioned VRM cooling so amny times on the manual, if care isn't taken to ensure it is cooled properly, and this leads to the board dying, the onus is not on ASUS to fix the problem. From waht I can tell ,teh cooling is more than adequate, and the flex seen around the top edge of the board has been present on just about every P67 board I've seen, and is most likely due to the socket retention mechanism.

Any product is going to have failures "in the field". A few months back it was reported that jsut under 10% is about the industry standard, so anything less than that, in my books, is pretty good. I can't see this being that large of an issue, or it would be an issue for everyone else, as well as ASUS.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2011)

10%? That seems high. I'd of expected maybe 3% for motherboards. Is that DOA or any failure within the warranty period?


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> 10%? That seems high. I'd of expected maybe 3% for motherboards. Is that DOA or any failure within the warranty period?



I don't remember exactly, but I think within warranty.

Ok, i found the orginal thing I'm talking about. This is based on store failure rates, will have to dig into it further.


http://www.hardware.fr/articles/810-1/taux-pannes-composants.html



> The failure rates reported are on parts sold from 1 October 2009 and April 1, 2010, for returns created before October 2010, six months to 1 year of operation and on models with a minimum sample of 100 sales, and the figures in parentheses from a previous report last April




Anyway, most rates are below 10%, far below. But on my end, in manufacturing, we order 10% more than needed in supplies, for just such events. Do we end up with extras? You bet.

Maybe that 10% number is in my head for a different reason. Can't place it at the moment, to be honest, but anything less seems OK to me? I mean, sure, it sucks when you get bad stuff. But it does happen to us all.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I haven't touched base with MSI, Zotac, Sapphire, Asrock, Biostar, Foxconn, or eVGA as of yet. Hopefully we can get them on "board"  some time in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you keep up with reviews like this.. You shouldn't have a problem with them getting on "board" 

Good review.


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I haven't touched base with MSI, Zotac, Sapphire, Asrock, Biostar, Foxconn, or eVGA as of yet. Hopefully we can get them on "board"  some time in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off topic for a second. I have a contact at Biostar that might be helpful, if you are interested in reviewing their boards.


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2011)

Nice review...I have the EVO version and talk about being noob all over again with the new BIOS layout Will have to get used to it I guess.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice review...I have the EVO version and talk about being noob all over again with the new BIOS layout Will have to get used to it I guess.



Its not really much different than a traditional BIOS.  you can still use the same keyboard commands you always have (95% of the time thats what I do lol) and the pages/subpages are laid out similar to how they used to be.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Its not really much different than a traditional BIOS.  you can still use the same keyboard commands you always have (95% of the time thats what I do lol) and the pages/subpages are laid out similar to how they used to be.



I was going to say the same, but you know, the addition of the VRM options, as well as the CPU-specific options can be a little daunting. But, those options make a difference when overclocking, for sure, so I'm very glad it's all there.


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> the addition of the VRM options, as well as the CPU-specific options can be a little daunting.



Daunting is an understatement, I'm a pretty savvy guy when it comes to playing around BIOSes but not this one. I will eventually get used to it so I'm playing with it whenever chance I get 




cadaveca said:


> But, those options make a difference when overclocking, for sure, so I'm very glad it's all there.



I will soon find that out once I start OCing


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2011)

If you run into any issues, let me know, I might have a few tricks for ya. 

I'm playing as well still...maybe I can get lucky and get 5.0ghz stable 100%.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 19, 2011)

There is some big problem on the fan controller on this board, the controller only supports PWM (4pins) fans, if you are running anything 3 pin, there isn't any voltage control support, it will always run at full speed.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2011)

That's not really a problem, and is actually pretty common. I use full speed fans on the noctua cooler, and they are 3-pin, so didn't notice. I'll check and see how it works.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 20, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> There is some big problem on the fan controller on this board, the controller only supports PWM (4pins) fans, if you are running anything 3 pin, there isn't any voltage control support, it will always run at full speed.



Actually that is only true on the CPU header the chassis headers still control 3pin fans. (I just hooked my CPU fan into chassis1 and a low speed into my CPU header although you could just disable CPU fan error warnings  )


----------



## kinc (May 20, 2011)

Trackr said:


> Is there a point to reviewing a 4-month-old board right when it's replaced?



This board is not replaced and you will have to live for it for at least a year from now


----------



## bogie (May 20, 2011)

Well I been playing with my new Asus P8P67 Deluxe. I got PC Mark 7 to run stable at 4.5Ghz at 1.3v. Soon as I started Black Ops it crashed though.

I don't really understand about all the VRM and fixed frequency mode.

Can you post some tips please, i'd like to get mine stable at 4.5Ghz.


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2011)

OK, so there is several different options you can tweak.

First, of course, is loadline calibration. Loadline calibration is an effort to keep voltages constant, by providing more current, as the votlage drops based on how much current the CPU consumes.

As you increase CPU frequency, the amount of current used by the CPU to switch states increases(which is why temps increase with speed, even though volts may stay the same).

The VRM charges the capacitors at a set frequency. if we increase the frequency that they are charged, the VRM can supply more current, and the cpu can use more before voltage fluctuations are noticed. If the frequency between the VRM and the CPU doesn't mesh well, it can cause stability issues.

You also have the option of customizing the VRM so that the phases are either all always on, or they are enabled dynamically based on load. When it is set dynamically, the time between phases going from off to on states may lead to teh VRM not supplying enough for a fraction of a second, which may be enough to break stability. 

Because it deals more with how much power the CPU comsumes, there really isn't real specific adjustments I can suggest, as it will vary from CPU to CPU, as the VRM does react a bit differently with each of the CPUs I have on hand here.

I look at it this way...the voltage you give is the wave the current rides to the CPU. Instability is rocks that make the wave crash, and not continue, so we must adjust the wave's form so that it go over the rocks. Depending on how far from the coast(stock) the waves must go, they might need to be taller, or they might need to be more often, or they might need more force. In the past, we've only had very little options to make the wave go farther...increasing the wave height(voltage), and the wave force(current), but the frequency, in most products, is not something we could adjust.

I apply this to my overclocking in the reviews, and try to use the same wave, 1.27v, to see how far, with that wave, things will go. If the VRM supplies more current, the wave goes farther, but at the same time it gives each board the same wave to work with, and the same rocks(the CPUs stock), so really isolates what's going on in the VRM. Hence the VRM power comsumption numbers in my reviews.

The parts in the VRM usually dictate the frequency of the VRM, but guys that use extreme cold have found that the higher frequency can allow for the CPU to go further. To me, this is why certain products have huge followings for extreme clocks...of course, it's not quite exactly os simple, but I think you get the point.

So you need to play with it...finesse it...settings that are too high may only offer additional heat, so of course, you can just push everything to the max, but you'll also have the extra heat to deal with.

If your votlage is not stable, of course, some of those waves may hit rocks, so the main thing to try, IMHO, is stabilizing that wave. The votlage SHOULD vary a bit under load, as that is the nature of the circuit, but not too much, or the wave behind will not reach as high, and stability may falter.


Of course, this is all very abstract...but if voltage is fairly constant, than you may want to look and increasing the VRM frequency, but really, error codes and how the system crashes should point you in the right direction. Maybe the CPU has too much heat, maybe the voltage needs to be higher, maybe it needs more current...

Over the next several weeks while working between reviews, I'll be posting more info specific to each board, and overclocking, and what I run into for issues, and how I overcame them, so perhaps we can take that journey together.

I have a review to finish right now, but will be done later today, so look for my posts this weekend, as the ASUS is the board I will be looking at this weekend, and perhaps I'll have better, more direct, info for ya.


----------



## bogie (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I found a good article here on overclocking on asus motherboards:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

I have also noticed that speedstep does not seem to work even though it is enabled in the bios. My i2600k is currently stable at 4.3 Ghz with no voltage tweaks. It does not idle back within windows. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2011)

Keep up the nice motherboard reviews cadaveca


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2011)

bogie said:


> Thanks for the reply. I found a good article here on overclocking on asus motherboards:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
> 
> I have also noticed that speedstep does not seem to work even though it is enabled in the bios. My i2600k is currently stable at 4.3 Ghz with no voltage tweaks. It does not idle back within windows. Any ideas why this is happening?



Yeah, those tips on ASUS boards were provided by ASUS staff and are all over the place. There is some very good tips in there.

All power-saving features should be enabled in BIOS as well as in Windows. I am not sure, exactly why EIST isn't working for you, but you could try a couple of things;

RESET CMOS, and re-enter you OC settings. BE careful to not disable any power-saving features, and OC using the TUrbo multipliers.

Choose CPU power settings that do not force full clocks in Windows power settings.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

bogie said:


> Thanks for the reply. I found a good article here on overclocking on asus motherboards:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
> 
> I have also noticed that speedstep does not seem to work even though it is enabled in the bios. My i2600k is currently stable at 4.3 Ghz with no voltage tweaks. It does not idle back within windows. Any ideas why this is happening?



On my latest bios the c-states were set to AUTO not ENABLED. As Cadaveca stated, setting the C-states to enabled sorted out my problems with speedstep not working correctly


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 22, 2011)

Wow, very impressive board and for the price, I Cannot believe the performance. That one capacitor looked a bit crooked due to the heatsink. Love the included accessories as well. Great OCing and I am a huge fan of the UEFI bioses coming out.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2011)

What really makes the bord so good, in my eyes, is that it manages to score so high, yet sips the power while doing so.


When I started overclocking, you needed a soldering iron, and a reasonably steady hand. The board's VRM design is such that there really isn't any need for any of that any more, as is evident by the auto-OC software result.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 22, 2011)

EIST setting in BIOS should not effect anything, speedstep is now controlled by DIP2. ASUS recommends leaving it on though.

Also disabling C6 power states will remove the ability to multiclock within windows. Not an issue for many, just if it happens you know why 



Your 5GHz autoOC result is insane.  Best I maanged was 4.8. and that was with manually setting voltages before hitting autotune


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2011)

And that result was with the "worse" chip.

I did not set voltages; VRM adjustments were made to set droop to what other products were doing only.

Mind you, that chip does do 4.5 GHz @ 1.27v, if I manually set voltages, it would have been higher, probably. The point was to NOT do anything manually, and see what the software does, anyway.

It's any interesting subject, because in the end, that speed wasn't fully stable. The chip can do it, with better cooling.


----------



## Neuromancer (May 22, 2011)

Wow that is nice.  I can boot and run windows 4.5GHz 1.3v on my (now dead) 2500K even wPrime would pass, but it took 1.35v to pass Vantage and SuperPi.


----------



## Dice (May 23, 2011)

N.E.A said:


> guys, i have the board, and it takes too much time to boot up..:S
> and yes, i have a SSD installed.
> Asus let me down this time and i am truly shocked..so if any of you is willing to buy a sandy bridge board, keep this board at the bottom of your list.



I have a slow boot issue with this board as well, i have a 60gb vertex 2e as my boot drive, raid 0 f3's for steam and a couple of other storage drives. 

If i try to warm boot then it takes a seriously long time, 30-45 seconds to post then after the bios splash and raid screen i get a blinking cursor for nearly a minute. It can take more than two mins to get to windows.. If i leave ot powered off for a bit (15s or so) then it will take 25-30s (ish) for the whole thing. Its so frustrating, i havnt even started to o.c. yet. Any ideas? Ive been serching the web but cant find anything that helps, ive tried updating the ssd firmare but no luck. Different ports all do it. If i unplug all the drives then it will boot to bios straight away. I was going to start a thread but figured there would be a few pro owners checking this one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2011)

Bleh.

Not to sound ungrateful but any chance of getting a p8z68-V Pro review??

there are a lot of P8p67 reviews out there already but there are hardly and p8z68-V Pro's and that board gets released here in the UK in the next few days


----------



## exodia8080 (Jul 17, 2011)

i'm planning to build my rig and this was my preferred board, so can i ask..

will the cooler master v8 fit in here? i'm also planning to put a two-channel g-skill ripjaws 4gbx2, and an msi gtx560 ti hawk twin frozr3. (planning to sli later)

waill they all fit? how about the asus gtx560 ti directcu ii? or if i have the money, a 580, but i wont sli it 

*ps: can you guys also give me an advice what to choose on those gpus? hehe, and what to choose between a ripjaw and sniper memory. thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 17, 2011)

as a P8P67 Deluxe owner, which is the same board for the most part, I can say with certainty that the V8 will fit.R
ipjaws vs sniper? Whichever looks better, memory speeds aren't that big a deal, quantity over speed really.

the Ti's are fantastic cards, either the CUII or the twin frozr are great, the 580 is the best, but what resolution are you playing at? That really makes the choice for you there.


----------



## exodia8080 (Jul 17, 2011)

about, the v8, that's a relief cause i was backreading and i was quite disturbed by those heatsink/spacing issue and so i asked.

resolution, hmm, single screen 1080p. so a single 580 rather than 2 560s? msi ligthning and asus matrix, if i'm not mistaken, which do you prefer?  and using one of this would also cut a few watts rather than 2 560s in sli, right?

so any of the two memories is good? thanks!

*pardon me for being such a noob, and sorry, i'm getting a bit off topic here xP


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2011)

Dice said:


> I have a slow boot issue with this board as well, i have a 60gb vertex 2e as my boot drive, raid 0 f3's for steam and a couple of other storage drives.
> 
> If i try to warm boot then it takes a seriously long time, 30-45 seconds to post then after the bios splash and raid screen i get a blinking cursor for nearly a minute. It can take more than two mins to get to windows.. If i leave ot powered off for a bit (15s or so) then it will take 25-30s (ish) for the whole thing. Its so frustrating, i havnt even started to o.c. yet. Any ideas? Ive been serching the web but cant find anything that helps, ive tried updating the ssd firmare but no luck. Different ports all do it. If i unplug all the drives then it will boot to bios straight away. I was going to start a thread but figured there would be a few pro owners checking this one.



It's the drive, not the board. I get the same on ALL P67-based boards here. You have the same issue no matter what board you chose. My Corsair F60 is fine, but my USB 3.0 drive causes the same issue.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Bleh.
> 
> Not to sound ungrateful but any chance of getting a p8z68-V Pro review??
> 
> there are a lot of P8p67 reviews out there already but there are hardly and p8z68-V Pro's and that board gets released here in the UK in the next few days



Perhaps. I'll see what ASUS says.



exodia8080 said:


> about, the v8, that's a relief cause i was backreading and i was quite disturbed by those heatsink/spacing issue and so i asked.
> 
> resolution, hmm, single screen 1080p. so a single 580 rather than 2 560s? msi ligthning and asus matrix, if i'm not mistaken, which do you prefer?  and using one of this would also cut a few watts rather than 2 560s in sli, right?
> 
> ...



Nah, not off-topic. It fits within the context of teh thread, as it's about compatibility wit hteh board, so don't worry about it. However, if you start your own thread, you might get a bit more views from the other members.


----------



## exodia8080 (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks! yer right, i think i'll star a thread hehe.

again thanks!


----------

